# Intro



## pagliajoseph (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi, I thought I'd introduce myself here.
A little about me.
 I'm Joseph, 20, 6'0, 210, 27%.

THe last 2 weeks I have been able to workout seriously for the first time in 2 years, after serious knee injuries/surguries in 3 consecutive years..
'03 - '05. After my first Miniscal buckle tear I returned to form better than before and ended up reinjuring myself...a year went by and since I had graduated high school I did not become involved in any fitness activities after my rehab of my second knee injury. Last summer I reinjured my miniscal buckle tear again and recovered through rehab in about 7 months..(4 tears including the buckle tear were repaired). So now having temporarily dropped out of school due to my injury (no work/no school), I recently got a job selling memberships at 24 hour fitness. Anyways, THis is just a backround to me, I have some questions so I'll put those in the appropriate forums.


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome buddy, hopefully with some help from the fellas here we can get that bf down....best of luck to ya.


----------



## pagliajoseph (Jun 15, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Welcome buddy, hopefully with some help from the fellas here we can get that bf down....best of luck to ya.



Yup, already posted some supplement q's in the other forum.

I'm already workin' on that one!


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2006)

IMO I think the place you ought to start is in the nutrition forum. Supps come later after you get a few months of a good diet under your belt....Again best of luck.


----------



## pagliajoseph (Jun 15, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> IMO I think the place you ought to start is in the nutrition forum. Supps come later after you get a few months of a good diet under your belt....Again best of luck.



Ok, I'll hit that up too.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 15, 2006)

pagliajoseph welcome to IM!


----------



## pagliajoseph (Jun 15, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> pagliajoseph welcome to IM!



Thanks!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 15, 2006)

All I can say is: Keep at it, man!

Well, that's a lie, I can say a lot more than that..._but that's all you're getting!_


----------



## pagliajoseph (Jul 19, 2006)

Just to update this over the last moth I have fluctuated in weight but my BF has gone down from 27 to 21 percent...so I guess I gained muscle and lost fat?? I am almost positive that this only happened because I was so badly out of shape, but I am doing great now and need to get things rolling first I want to do a good cut....I posted a thread asking for some dieting help in the other forum section.


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 21, 2006)

pagliajoseph said:
			
		

> my BF has gone down from 27 to 21 percent...so I guess I gained muscle and lost fat?? I.



Good to hear.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## pagliajoseph (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok, fun 2 months, I'm pretty sure that first measurment was wrong, because I weigh 205 now at 18 percent body fat....

I'M GETTIN' THERE BOYS!!!!


----------



## pagliajoseph (Aug 25, 2006)

Goal:

Under 10% by years end.


----------

